# Toads as pets



## Benzel600 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi I have been trying to find out all the Toads you are able to keep in Queensland but all that comes but is a bunch of rubbish on cane toads. 
I really want a Big toad like the bullfrog.


----------



## butters (Apr 13, 2014)

There is only one species of toad in queensland and it's the cane toad. That's why all you can find is rubbish about cane toads. They are all that are here.

By the way a bullfrog is not a toad.


----------



## Benzel600 (Apr 13, 2014)

Cool well I had an idea they weren't toads it says it in their name thats why I said like I more meant the large and fat form of a bullfrog.
Well, is there any frog that you can own like that. I would just get a cane toad but I don't want all the poisons around my other animals.


----------



## butters (Apr 13, 2014)

As long as don't let your other animals chew on them there shouldn't be a problem. Cane toads actually make reasonably good pets as far as amphibians go. If nothing else feeding is never a problem although they are messy.

Have you looked at green tree frogs or white lipped tree frogs? Both get large and can be seen advertised from time to time. 
You can get native burrowing frogs (cyclorana) on license although they are few and far between. They are the closest to a toad you are likely to find in oz. I did keep them for a few years myself but you only see them for a few months of the year. The rest of the time they are underground. Not a very exciting pet for most people.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Apr 15, 2014)

QLD have toads but I've never heard of them in captivity.
Eg. 
-Notaden bennetti- holy cross toad
-Notaden nichollsi-Desert Spadefoot Toad


----------



## Wread (Apr 15, 2014)

Those aren't toads Jarrod_H they are just burrowing frogs with bumpy skin called toads.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Apr 15, 2014)

Wread said:


> Those aren't toads Jarrod_H they are just burrowing frogs with bumpy skin called toads.



Are you pulling my leg? So even tho they call them toads they aren't actually toads??


----------



## Snowman (Apr 15, 2014)

Jarrod_H said:


> Are you pulling my leg? So even tho they call them toads they aren't actually toads??



Correct.. total mind blow huh 

Next you'll hear that a king brown isn't even a brown snake!!!!!


----------



## Jarrod_H (Apr 15, 2014)

Wread said:


> Those aren't toads Jarrod_H they are just burrowing frogs with bumpy skin called toads.



Learn something new all the time cheers for that cool bit of info


----------



## Jarrod_H (Apr 15, 2014)

Snowman said:


> Correct.. total mind blow huh
> 
> Next you'll hear that a king brown isn't even a brown snake!!!!!



I know right. Then I'll find out a snapping turtle is actually a tortoise. Mind blow


----------



## Snowman (Apr 15, 2014)

Pretty sure it still a turtle


----------



## Cypher69 (Apr 15, 2014)

Snowman said:


> Next you'll hear that a king brown isn't even a brown snake!!!!!



That's becos it's a racist term.
They're really Off-White snakes. 8)


----------



## Wread (Apr 15, 2014)

Great one Snowman


----------

